# Battery Case!



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well finally found a battery case for the SIII. Just ordered it and will put a review out soon. Here is the link http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251126413764
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Removed...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting.

$30+ with shipping.

Wonder if the case blocks the NFC features of the phone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Shouldn't as it doesn't which out battery. Its like having an otterbox on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biswasd (Dec 19, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Shouldn't as it doesn't which out battery. Its like having an otterbox on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hi there --- this case is also available on amazon.com. i just recieved it last week --- it BLOCKS NFC usage and is pretty crappy overall.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really? I read a review that said it was great. I'll let people know how it goes for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Sticking with my Hyperion, with Nfc support.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd actually look at the qcell one. I didn't see it till it was to late

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Link fixed
Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-S3-SIII-Battery-Charging-Case-3200-MAH-White-/251126413764
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

